# Political Candidates' Ratings on the 2nd Amendment



## Grenadier

Do you wonder if your candidates for congress, senator, governor, etc., are truly pro-2nd, compromisers, or flat-out anti-2nd?  

Here are a few sites you can use to evaluate your candidates:

http://www.ontheissues.org/default.htm

http://www.votesmart.org/index.htm

http://www.nrapvf.org/

http://gunowners.org/111thsrat.htm

http://gunowners.org/111hrat.htm


----------



## Manseau

Hi Grenadier, I hope the response to this thread is not indicative of the interest in our second amendment rights. The reason for the second amendment was for protection of the first amendment, both of which are in serious jeopardy. Salute to you on Memorial Day with best regards,  David


----------



## arnisador

This assumes there is only view of what being pro-2nd is.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

arnisador said:


> This assumes there is only view of what being pro-2nd is.




Well, there's the view that supports it, then the view that believes that eroding that right is somehow still support......


----------

